# Wazzap1101's APR Build Thread



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Current Car*: 
2007 Volkswagen MKV GTi w/ DSG 

*Mods*: 
- APR Stage 1 
- Forge DV 
- Carbonio CAI 
Dont have actual numbers, but G-tec Pro says *240 hp * 


*Kit Purchased*: 
-APR Stage 3 w/ intercooler and hpfp (Thanks Arin for making it happen :thumbup: ) 
-OEM D revision DV 

*In this thread*: 
-Pics of install 
-videos post installation 
-graphs and video of dyno pulls (post install) 
-1/4 mile vid at E-Town  

So here it goes 


















The Turbo:


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Day 1*

*Accomplished today*: 
-Pretty much everything is removed 
-APR Injectors went in 
-Intercooler is installed (minus the hosing) 
-HPFP went in, and Cam follower looks silky smoothe after 22k miles


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Day 1: cont.*




















Pretty much the hardest thing to do today was trying to pry the windshield wiper off. You wouldn't believe how tight that thing was jammed in haha. Also, when you do the install, its redicuous how many sensors there are. All that said, the instructions guide provided with the kit are very very solid :thumbup: 


*QUICK QUESTION: does anyone know how to remove the 2 safety screw that holds the ECU? (not the bracket screws, the other 2 circular things?)*


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

CONGRATS on the awesome kit!!! i think those other 2 things are rivets?...good luck the rest of the way bro...cant wait to see your times...do you plan on running W/M?


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

08 passat turbo said:


> CONGRATS on the awesome kit!!! i think those other 2 things are rivets?...good luck the rest of the way bro...cant wait to see your times...do you plan on running W/M?


 Maybe, Ive had wm injection before, but I messed up a throttle body. If I go back, I'm thinking Labonte


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

wazzap1101 said:


> Maybe, Ive had wm injection before, but I messed up a throttle body. If I go back, I'm thinking Labonte


 Good luck with the kit you will enjoy it :thumbup: 

BTW 

Labonte has a new Stage 4 kit that has fail safe built in the system ( same kit as there old Stage 3 that im running just minus fail safe ) it will cut the boost if flow is down. It has flow monitor capable also.


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

rracerguy717 said:


> Good luck with the kit you will enjoy it :thumbup:
> 
> BTW
> 
> Labonte has a new Stage 4 kit that has fail safe built in the system ( same kit as there old Stage 3 that im running just minus fail safe ) it will cut the boost if flow is down. It has flow monitor capable also.


 Pm'd , got a quick question for you.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

rracerguy717 said:


> Good luck with the kit you will enjoy it :thumbup:
> 
> BTW
> 
> Labonte has a new Stage 4 kit that has fail safe built in the system ( same kit as there old Stage 3 that im running just minus fail safe ) it will cut the boost if flow is down. It has flow monitor capable also.


 sounds like labonte is following suit of the aquamist HFS3/6 systems. Fail safe is nice but its not 100% compatible with APR's switchable programs...just a heads up.


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Update:* stock turbo is finally out, picture comparisons to come


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

looking great. Makes me jealous... i hate my lil pea shooter turbo.


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

Snapped a couple pics with my evo, first pic is clear, that last two I shaked a little, Ill post up some k03 vs 2871R pics a little later: 


















Forge DV, anybody need?


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

where are you located on LI?


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

Franklin square. Exit 17N on the SSP


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

ah nice and close to me


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

Stock turbo vs 2871


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

How did you remove the stock turbo, thru the top or by removing axle?


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

lour32 said:


> How did you remove the stock turbo, thru the top or by removing axle?


The stock turbo has to come through the bottom, believe me it was a b*tch to remove haha


*Update:* 2871r is in finally


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Did you remove the axle or just unbolt it!


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

lour32 said:


> Did you remove the axle or just unbolt it!


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

I removed mine by loosening the DB mount and pull the motor forward by the oil filler. Everything came out and went in the same way.


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Almost there*


































Did run into a small problem...










The breather adapter that APR provided wasnt fit for my stock breather. The adapter provided was too big. Its all good tho, I made it work


----------



## FuN:TuRBO (Sep 14, 2007)

wazzap1101 said:


> *QUICK QUESTION: does anyone know how to remove the 2 safety screw that holds the ECU? (not the bracket screws, the other 2 circular things?)*


I used a dremmel and made a deep line to unscrew..


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

FuN:TuRBO said:


> I used a dremmel and made a deep line to unscrew..


Yup that exactly what I figured. Sent out the ECU a little while back.



*Update:* The car is completed! :thumbup::thumbup: Just waiting on the ECU which should be coming UPS tomorrow!


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice, I'll never forget the first time I drove mine and the sound of that turbo spooling. Enjoy, hope you get that ECU back.


----------



## broccliman (Jun 21, 2009)

How would you describe the overall installation experience?
Any other problems besides the breather adapter?
Difficulty for someone to tackle this in their garage?
Accuracy of instructions?
Time to perform installation?

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

sabba said:


> Nice, I'll never forget the first time I drove mine and the sound of that turbo spooling. Enjoy, hope you get that ECU back.


Thanks! hopefully I can have some videos up soon.




broccliman said:


> How would you describe the overall installation experience?
> *-It wasnt bad at all, dare I say sort of fun. Besides the occasional fingers getting pinched and minor cuts and bruises, it was all good. The hardest things to do was removing the winshield wipers, putting in the new banjo bolts to the block, and reinstalling that damn metal heat shield with the coolant lines attached to it.*
> 
> Any other problems besides the breather adapter?
> ...


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

wazzap1101 said:


> Thanks! hopefully I can have some videos up soon.


Cool I'm not to far away. Right off the meadowbrook, if you ever are looking for a cruise or want to film.

Nick


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, I had no idea you were doing the install in your driveway. Major props to a job well done! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

wazzap1101 said:


>


Sorry about that. Looks like you got the 2.0T FSI Longitudinal piece. :banghead::banghead::banghead: Fail on our part but at least you got it working. Shoot me an email and we can send you out the correct part if you want to replace it. 

[email protected]


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

you should do the nyc midnight run it would be a good chance to let the car use that added hp

here is a link 

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/377943-NYC-Midnight-Cruise

http://www.6speedonline.com/forums/ny-tri-state/217193-nyc-midnight-run.html


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

wazzap1101 said:


> Difficulty for someone to tackle this in their garage?
> *-It will be pretty difficult to do the install by yourself. For example trying to get the exhaust mani bolted up and connecting certain coolant and oil lines. *


Not really, I had the car on stands and all the required tools to do so

40,996km later and everything as it should be, keep in mind this was my first job to tackle, never touched an engine before :thumbup:


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry about that. Looks like you got the 2.0T FSI Longitudinal piece. :banghead::banghead::banghead: Fail on our part but at least you got it working. Shoot me an email and we can send you out the correct part if you want to replace it.
> 
> [email protected]


It's no prob Arin. It was very easy to make a new hole in the adapter. Everything is bolted up; I'm positive the adapter will hold up great.



sciblades said:


> you should do the nyc midnight run it would be a good chance to let the car use that added hp
> 
> here is a link
> 
> ...


Hopefully tonight or tomorrow ill have a few videos posted for you guys


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*update:* she's started!! 

Only problem is for some reason the windshield wipers or washer jet won't work  any ideas?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

wazzap1101 said:


> *
> 
> Only problem is for some reason the windshield wipers or washer jet won't work  any ideas?*


*

My car did that once , Reach under the rain tray and unplug and plug back in connector at motor .

Nice to see you have it running , drive it easy and double things and espec any leaks  Bob.G*


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

rracerguy717 said:


> My car did that once , Reach under the rain tray and unplug and plug back in connector at motor .


You hit the nail on the head! Thanks Bob


----------



## broccliman (Jun 21, 2009)

> I only wish APR stage 3 came with a midpipe; I've gotta try to fab up something later on, I cut up the stock DP as a temp


I've never fully got my head around how I would mate the APR kit up to my EJ TBE. Is it as "simple" as running a 3" extension from the APR piece to the beginning of the EJ midpipe? I'm sure its not rocket science


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

broccliman said:


> I've never fully got my head around how I would mate the APR kit up to my EJ TBE. Is it as "simple" as running a 3" extension from the APR piece to the beginning of the EJ midpipe? I'm sure its not rocket science


Basically the midpipe just slips over the DP and is clamped together.


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

I gotta try to pick up one of those mid pipes :thumbup: Right now I've got basically the stock catback and mid pipe together; I bought a reducer to fit the DP provided by APR. Hah sounds like a civic but pulls like an R8 . BTW Arin, I took care of the flash at the dealer this morning, took no more than 30 minutes :thumbup:


*Quick Update:*
Tried out the 93 oct tune, holy God its intense. For anyone that ever doubted the power that APR Stage 3 puts out, YOU ARE DEAD WRONG. It pulls and pulls, then pulls some more. Right now im boosting 24 psi, havent even seen it drop off. APR did an amazing job with this tune, hardware and software. btw, DSG has adapted very very well. I kid you not, DSG feels smoother with Stage 3 than APR Stage 1. Also, the car feels very quick while not in boost. 

Hopefully some videos later on this afternoon, I wanna do some data logging


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

wazzap1101 said:


> I gotta try to pick up one of those mid pipes :thumbup: Right now I've got basically the stock catback and mid pipe together; I bought a reducer to fit the DP provided by APR. Hah sounds like a civic but pulls like an R8 . BTW Arin, I took care of the flash at the dealer this morning, took no more than 30 minutes :thumbup:
> 
> 
> *Quick Update:*
> ...



Niiice! Sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

wazzap1101 said:


> I gotta try to pick up one of those mid pipes :thumbup: Right now I've got basically the stock catback and mid pipe together; I bought a reducer to fit the DP provided by APR. Hah sounds like a civic but pulls like an R8 . BTW Arin, I took care of the flash at the dealer this morning, took no more than 30 minutes :thumbup:
> 
> 
> *Quick Update:*
> ...


will we be seeing you out at the midnight run?


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

videos to come I promise. Havent had a chance to record yet


----------



## wolfsburg__gli (Feb 24, 2009)

wazzap1101 said:


> I gotta try to pick up one of those mid pipes :thumbup: Right now I've got basically the stock catback and mid pipe together; I bought a reducer to fit the DP provided by APR. Hah sounds like a civic but pulls like an R8 . BTW Arin, I took care of the flash at the dealer this morning, took no more than 30 minutes :thumbup:
> 
> 
> *Quick Update:*
> ...




your running stage 3 on DSG....did you chip the DSG, if soo what company did you go with Unitronic??


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

wolfsburg__gli said:


> your running stage 3 on DSG....did you chip the DSG, if soo what company did you go with Unitronic??



I've been running stock DSG software, its silky smooth, and its handling all that power beautifully.

I've definitely been neglecting this thread, I've had to get prepared for school etc as well as actually putting my exhaust together. Right now I'm running APRs 3" downturn with my stock 2 1/4 midpipe and stock catback. It's the most restrictive thing ever , but its good enough to walk on an M5  

I WILL HAVE VIDEO UP STARTING TOMORROW, I PROMISE


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)




----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

holy cheesy nipples. That is one loud ass engine at idle. :laugh:


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

When I looked at that vid again, it sounded loud. its pretty quiet when the hood is down 

Will have some driving vids up soon


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

wazzap1101 said:


> When I looked at that vid again, it sounded loud. its pretty quiet when the hood is down
> 
> Will have some driving vids up soon


This kit is safe with stock rods, bottom end?


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

bostonaudi1 said:


> This kit is safe with stock rods, bottom end?


yes


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Finally got some runs up! Enjoy*

*These runs were with my stock 2.25in midpipe to catback exahust. Running 93 Oct tune and stock DSG software. *







*Theres a 0-100 in there somewhere. Not with LC*


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

wazzap1101 said:


> *These runs were with my stock 2.25in midpipe to catback exahust. Running 93 Oct tune and stock DSG software. *


That is one fast car. 12mpg? LOL, hopefully you can keep your foot out of it once in a while!


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

bostonaudi1 said:


> That is one fast car. 12mpg? LOL, hopefully you can keep your foot out of it once in a while!


Hah thanks. Speaking of fuel economy, I drove it to Jersey on Saturday, 38.8 mpgs. I really got the best of both worlds.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

wazzap1101 said:


> Hah thanks. Speaking of fuel economy, I drove it to Jersey on Saturday, 38.8 mpgs. I really got the best of both worlds.


really with stock exhaust? hmm not bad i bet you can get low 40's with the RSC, why are you not running a 3" TBE? also great car/thread :thumbup:


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

tdotA3mike said:


> why are you not running a 3" TBE?


Working on it 









































tdotA3mike said:


> also great car/thread :thumbup:


Thanks man!


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

wazzap1101 said:


> Hah thanks. Speaking of fuel economy, I drove it to Jersey on Saturday, 38.8 mpgs. I really got the best of both worlds.


nice

it amazing how effortlessly it hits 100. You might want to put some big brakes in there!


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

bostonaudi1 said:


> nice
> 
> it amazing how effortlessly it hits 100. You might want to put some big brakes in there!


Yeah Big Brakes, diff and decent suspension is needed otherwise you can get in trouble FAST!!!!!! 

The 100 octane program I ran for 1 year on stock rods is nite and day difference feels lke 35+whp over the 93 program  Bob.G

p.s. 

Rods are in progress and should have the car back any day , its time to lean on it a bit now , maybe a 104 octane program is in order like the old APR days


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

rracerguy717 said:


> Yeah Big Brakes, diff and decent suspension is needed otherwise you can get in trouble FAST!!!!!!
> 
> The 100 octane program I ran for 1 year on stock rods is nite and day difference feels lke 35+whp over the 93 program  Bob.G
> 
> ...


I've sorta taken opposite approach - my car has a great suspension, LSD, R32 brakes all around, but I'm still pushing stg 2 on the little turbo that could. Now its time for POWER!


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

rracerguy717 said:


> Yeah Big Brakes, diff and decent suspension is needed otherwise you can get in trouble FAST!!!!!!
> 
> The 100 octane program I ran for 1 year on stock rods is nite and day difference feels lke 35+whp over the 93 program  Bob.G
> 
> ...


Sweet! I gotta see how that turns out. But ya, definitely I was thinking about getting me some r32 brakes, although the stock brakes are handling the 93 oct tune like a champ.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Forget the r32 brakes. Be like me and get jetta brakes


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

wazzap1101 said:


> Sweet! I gotta see how that turns out. But ya, definitely I was thinking about getting me some r32 brakes, although the stock brakes are handling the 93 oct tune like a champ.



All depends what your intentions are with the car, for the street just a upgraded pad and tyrol caliper bushing will be suffice. For a track event they will fade away... I have the R32 fronts and am happy with them for the mere fact i can fit my stock 17" wheels.


----------



## tautvydasv (Mar 13, 2007)

DSG is slipping.

You just have not noticed it yet. Go on the track and you will then notice that annoying slipping. 

Put in 4th gear get your rpms at around 4000rpm and then floor to the ground  You will see it.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

100oct stage 3 dsg DD with a custom dsg flash...no slippage on the track in any gear or under any load. Heading up to anither event today.


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Update*

3" mid pipe w/ hi flow cat is in. Car sounds awesome, and definitely feels quicker. 

I'll be going to the US Open tomorrow morning, so pics and some sound clips will be up hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

wish I could afford tickets to the U.S. open... this car has me broke... lol


----------



## tautvydasv (Mar 13, 2007)

I am talking about stock DSG software.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

tautvydasv said:


> I am talking about stock DSG software.


None of our DSG's here with k04's or stage 3's were slipping with stock software.


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

Runin2Rich4FSi said:


> wish I could afford tickets to the U.S. open... this car has me broke... lol


Hah, my buddy's mom works for this firm and she gets free tickets. We got some front row box seats at Louis Armstrong Stadium, totally amazing. 



[email protected] said:


> None of our DSG's here with k04's or stage 3's were slipping with stock software.


:thumbup: Hey, btw, when are you guys gunna get the cool APR Stage3 badges. I kinda need one


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Update*










*Check the difference between the pipe sizes*













































*Some sound clips to come. I can tell you that the car sounds awesome*


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)




----------



## tautvydasv (Mar 13, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> None of our DSG's here with k04's or stage 3's were slipping with stock software.



I agree if it is driven in D or S mode on the highway or somewhere in town


----------



## golfxtz (Oct 3, 2006)

Good job! Welcome to the APR Stage 3 club!


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Sound Clip*

For anyone who wants to hear


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*update* 

Track tomorrow. E-town tomorrow to run my first 1/4 mile time trial. Any tips


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

wazzap1101 said:


> *update*
> 
> Any tips


 win. :laugh:


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

golfxtz said:


> Good job! Welcome to the APR Stage 3 club!


 Is there such a thing as an APR Stage 3 club? It would be nice if there was one so we can all go and post/share info there...


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Update*

Time Trial didn't happen this weekend. I was supposed to go with my uncle (he's got a 92 Typhoon with a T72), but he spun a bearing. Hopefully this coming weekend I can get some passes in.


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

wazzap1101 said:


> Time Trial didn't happen this weekend. I was supposed to go with my uncle (he's got a 92 Typhoon with a T72), but he spun a bearing. Hopefully this coming weekend I can get some passes in.


 Typhoon? LOL that used to be one of the vehicles on my list of cars never to drag race! Haven't seen one of those in years.


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

It's really quick, quickest run was 11.4 nd he got the boot from etown for having no roll cage hah


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

On one tank? Bad ass!


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> On one tank? Bad ass!


Yes sir. Who says you can't have your cake and eat it too?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

and that was 67 miles into the tank. lmao.

hypermiling, ftw!!!


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

Krieger said:


> and that was 67 miles into the tank. lmao.
> 
> hypermiling, ftw!!!



 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## broccliman (Jun 21, 2009)

Krieger said:


> and that was 67 miles into the tank. lmao.
> 
> hypermiling, ftw!!!


This explains the A3 going 45mph on I4 the other morning...


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*APR STG 3 Review*

So I've had APR Stage 3 for a while now, and I think Im ready to write a some-what proper review. Hopefully I'll address mostly all of your questions, and give you a good sense of the APR STG 3 experience. Let me start of by saying, I have no affiliation with APR, I didn't get paid off to write bad or good things; this is a real review of what I have experienced from initial purchase of this kit at Waterfest up until today. 

So lets establish a background (for those who haven't had a chance to read this thread): 

The origional is a 2007 Volkswagen GTi w/ DSG. Prior to Waterfest, I was currently running: 

-APR Stage 1 
-Homemade w/m injection (pulled a few month prior to APR STG3 purchase) 
-Forge DV 
-Carbonio CAI 

I've been running these parts up until about 20K miles. Currently Im running, and will be reviewing my experiences based on this setup: 

-APR STG 3 
-APR Intercooler 
-APR HPFP 
-3" straight pipe w/ hi flow cat with is poorly welded to my stock catback  
-OEM D revision DV 

The above list is my complete list of mods (performance wise). I've been daily driving this setup for roughly 2k miles with 2 oil changes (Brand new oil installed with setup, and new oil 500 miles after STG3 install. Both changes were with Mobil 1 0W-40). Also, besides APR stage 1 and REVO stage 2, I have nothing else to compare STG3 to. So I cant really say a 3071R is better, or a K04 is better, because I've never driven a MK5 with these mods. 

*Initial Purchase of the Kit* 

I picked up this kit (with hpfp + intercooler) at Waterfest 2010, and it just barely fit with the rear seats folded down. Literally, the amount of hardware you get from this kit is crazy. There is a complete list of parts posted somewhere on this forum, and it is 100% accurate. Every nut, bolt and screw you need is provided to you in about 3 boxes. Everything is packages neatly with styrofoam and packaged in vacuum tight packaging. Also included with the kit is a step by step guide to complete the install. 

The intercooler is heavier than stock, but it is beautifully made. Just as advertised, it is about twice as thick as the stock setup, and feels much much more durable. I didn't really measure the inlet and outlet, but its most likely larger than the stock setup. For the HPFP, you really cant tell the difference between stock and APR except for the APR sticker attached to the pump. There are a few pic on this thread showing the difference between the stock turbo/manifold set up and APRs 2871r w/ manifold (as well as APR intercooler vs stock). 

All in all, the contents of APR Stage 3 is machined excellently, and I'm 100% satisfied with the quality. I'm confident that the hardware in this kit will last a very very long time. 

*The Install* 

The install was completed in my uncles backyard. It did take about 5 days of about 2-3 hour sessions (due to work schedules, etc). I think that this install could be easily completed in 1 weekend. My install took a little while longer because we had to fabricate a downpipe, weld a few things, etc. 

The guide provided with this kit is really really impressive. From start to finish, it was nice to have a small diagram with a short description of what need to be done. Overall, I'd rate the guide about a 9/10. Some parts were a little tricky, and when you come toward the end of the install, instructions were vague (IE: reinstall "x and y") But overall, the install was basically cake with that guide. 

A few difficult parts to note in this install would be things like installing the new bango bolts on the passanger side. This is most likely attributed to the fact that the car was on 4 jack stands. Im positive that if we had a legit car lift, things would be cake. 

All in all, the install was straight forward, all the parts go together just like the guide said it would, and in a few days, the car was complete. It took around 4 tries to start, but eventually it did. 

*First Impressions* 

One thing I noticed with APR Stage 3 is cold starts. After 2K miles, I'm used to it, but I really wouldn't classify the amount of time it take to crank a problem. Usually at a cold start it takes about 2 seconds to turn over. Coming from stock, 2 seconds is a while. Im sure this happens to all BT MK5 guys; it has to do with large injectors. The fact is, you will notice it; people that try to start you car will notice it. Im not 100% certain if it happening because I didn't install the intank fuel pump that came with the kit (yet), or if it is indeed the injectors, but hey, thats the way it is. There is no colored smoke out of the exhaust when I start it up, or anything. 

After the start up, the car cold idles at around 1100-1200 rpm. The exhaust pretty loud during this time, however after about 1 minutes, the exhaust goes pretty much silent. The rpm steadily lower to 720 rpm. It levels off at 720 rpm, and doesn't move unless the car is in motion :thumbup: Idle is just like stock, with and without the AC on. 

*The Driving Experience: DSG* 

*Daily Driving* 

APR STG 3 is an excellent daily driver. DSG has adapted perfectly to the added power (Im still on stock DSG software btw). There is 0 jerkiness; in fact, if it were not for the tone of the exhaust, I couldnt even tell if I switched gears or not. With a larger turbo, the assumption is made that turbo lag will ruin the DD experience. Not the case with STG 3 (and Im guessing it works the same way with the 3071R). The car has enough low end to function perfectly in city driving, and this power is all inHG ( vaccuum) I feel the low end power is between stock and chipped (more toward chipped) when your DD and not in boost. With the chipped stock turbo, I felt like it was impossible to drive without hitting boost. With STG 3, you can drive normally, and pass people without hitting boost. 

With that said, you can have that "fun" functionality without burning much gas. When your driving in vaccuum, you burn fuel just like a 2.0L. From my experience fuel economy is as follows: City driving is around 28 mpg, and hwy is 35-40 mpg (depends on how long of a highway drive it is). With stage 1, I saw city fuel economy of about 24 mpg and hwy at around 31 mpg (again depending on the distance driven). Average Projected miles per tank was 320 miles with a full tank of gas on Stage 1, and now 445 miles per tank projected with APR STG 3. (take that bit of info with a grain of salt. Theres no way you can drive a whole tank of gas without boost  ) 

With my current exhaust setup, cruising is quiet. 0 drone. Its very very easy to carry out a conversation at cruising speed, in fact, the only time you really hear the exhust is when your at high rpm, or under load. 

Overall, I would say, its a much easier to drive daily the 2871R than the K03. Its powerful enough to merge without pushing, and very very civilized. Driving in traffic is much much easier because you dont get that sometimes annoying low end torque that chipped k03 is known for. Also, what I like is the fact that you can hear the turbo spool up if you are under slight load but still in vaccuum. It just sounds like it ready to run. (At a cruise, you wont hear anything). I'd also like to mention that I have been running the stock brakes, and they hold up like a champ. 

*Spirited Driving* 

This is basically what you buy these types of kits for, and I have to say, APR STG 3 is lightning fast. During the last 1500 miles, I've edged out the newer M5, and walk all over Evo IXs and X, Subies, a Turbo TC, SC Civic SI, my buddy's 335xi, etc. (Another quick little thing I'd like to add is how good the intercooler is. I feel like the car will pull all day without heat soak. A+ for the APR Intercooler) 

APR really did a great job with the 93 octane tune. The midrange is amazing, and it keeps hauling until you let off the gas. You will sink back into your seat with this one, there is no question. The tune, I would say is also progressive. Up until about 1/3 throttle, you'll have loads of power and torque without hitting full boost (22 psi). Once you punch it, all hell breaks loose. In "D" boost hits around 20-21 psi, and stays there, and shifts around redline. "S" Sport mode I spike at 25 psi, and settle around 22-23 (and the boost hops back up between shifts at 25 psi). All you hear is turbo; a couple of my friends say its like a jet. 

*"DSG"* 

I may have said it before, but I am really really please with how DSG has adapted to this kind of power. DSG also sounds different during shifts. Now (under heavy load) you hear a vroooomPOPvroooom. I also want to mention that I've seen black smoke come out my exhaust at WOT once in 2000 miles, so you dont really have to worry about having a constantly black bumper. (although it helps to have a BMP GTI ). Shifts are smooth as butter, and no jerking under load. DSG seems to shift the same to me when its warm, and seems to shift quicker when its cold. 

*"Traction"* 

As you can imagine 1st and 2nd gear is spin city. ESP on or off, theres too much power. 3rd gear is where the grip comes in. Im sure if I had better tires, I'd have more use out of 2nd and 3rd year. Im basically riding on bald summer tires now (Stock Summer Conti's since 2007). You'll have a blinking ESP light if you punch it


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, thank you for the in-depth review!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

broccliman said:


> This explains the A3 going 45mph on I4 the other morning...


 nope, it would explain the A3 going at least 65 on 441 and 429 every day of the week. lol 

btw, your local? we should cruise some time. 

to OP, nice review! sounds great.


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Wow, thank you for the in-depth review!





Krieger said:


> to OP, nice review! sounds great.


 Ty sirs


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

First 2 1/4 mile runs ever, so give me a break. My tire could have been much much much better if I weren't running my origional bald conti's with 18in huffs. 1st and 2nd were spinning like crazy. Trap speed is pretty nice; almost 110; those are 12 second numbers.


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)




----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

Heres a quick log of one of my runs. Specificed and actual AFR are pretty spot on. Not thrilled with that timing pull;I'm thinking my egt is creeping up because of a restrictive exhaust. Maybe a little bit of race gas in the tank would have helped out. 

BTW this was me going down the strip, 93 oct tune with 93 oct in the tank; about 22 psi all the way. Car ran like a bat out of hell  










sorry if the numbers/letter are too smallo:what:


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

race gas in the tank is for losers. get WM and spend way less money to get cooler temps and higher octane. :beer:


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

Krieger said:


> race gas in the tank is for losers. get WM and spend way less money to get cooler temps and higher octane. :beer:


 I definitely would if I already didn't get bitten in the a$$ with w/m injection  My throttle body and actuator crapped out on me about 5 month in after w/m. DBW tb and w/m is a delicate mix, but eventually I'm gonna try to hop back on that train.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

put it post TB and still get more than 100 octane. umpkin: 

Im hoping my TB lasts for a bit longer... at least until someone comes up with a better TB setup. eace:


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

Don't worry, one day I'm gonna invent port injection. I already patent the idea :vampire:


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Update*

Billyboat fellas!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

Ditch the stock catback and the white socks. :laugh::laugh: Congrats on your recent purchase. :thumbup:


----------



## hly (Sep 22, 2001)

I just read the thread and you beat the E60 M5 with an APR stage 3 kit?

Maybe the M5 driver was not really trying hard? The M5 has 500hp, is it so heavy that it accelerates slower than a 370hp GTI? 

Anyway, if the driver of the M5 was really playing, then props to you :thumbup:

ps: I am also in the tri-state area, hopefully will get to see your car in one of those GTGs


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

Quick little vid


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

hly said:


> I just read the thread and you beat the E60 M5 with an APR stage 3 kit?
> 
> Maybe the M5 driver was not really trying hard? The M5 has 500hp, is it so heavy that it accelerates slower than a 370hp GTI?
> 
> ...


 well an M5 weighs about 4100 lbs so its half a ton heaver then an MK5 GTI.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

tdotA3mike said:


> well an M5 weighs about 4100 lbs so its half a ton heaver then an MK5 GTI.


 figure a E60 M5 does 60-130 right around 12 seconds....


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Great write up - the APR Stg 3 kit seems like a great power upgrade for the GTI. 

I have a quick question for the Stg 3 guys - don't you need to recalibrate the MFA mpg calculator after this since you are using bigger injectors (different pulse and volume rates) etc? I remember when I had upgraded the FPR on my 225 TT the MFA always read higher than actual mpg's until I reclibrated it using the VAG-COM.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

pal said:


> Great write up - the APR Stg 3 kit seems like a great power upgrade for the GTI.
> 
> I have a quick question for the Stg 3 guys - don't you need to recalibrate the MFA mpg calculator after this since you are using bigger injectors (different pulse and volume rates) etc? I remember when I had upgraded the FPR on my 225 TT the MFA always read higher than actual mpg's until I reclibrated it using the VAG-COM.


 APR says they did the recalibration already in the tune....but like you my MFA read higher then my actual mpgs. That could be because my right foot has a mind of its own.  I was around 250 miles with 13gallons of gas using trip odometer. Never knew you could recalibrate this using vag com. 

Its a small word, I just picked up a 08 BSM M coupe in Nov. to keep my ... once was stage 3 A3 company. We are close to one another...see you around sometime hopefully at the track. 









Nick


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

sabba said:


> APR says they did the recalibration already in the tune....but like you my MFA read higher then my actual mpgs.


If that's the case, it could have been missed on the A3's ECU. I just sent an email to the calibrators to check and issue an update if that's true.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> If that's the case, it could have been missed on the A3's ECU. I just sent an email to the calibrators to check and issue an update if that's true.


so lets see...MPG recalibration, 100oct file, daily CELS...are we missing anything? 

(SORRY IM BEING BITTER)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

sabba said:


> so lets see...MPG recalibration, 100oct file, daily CELS...are we missing anything?
> 
> (SORRY IM BEING BITTER)


You're right. Rather than me saying "I'll double check" I should have just said "no, you're wrong, it's perfect and there's no chance it isn't".


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> You're right. Rather than me saying "I'll double check" I should have just said "no, you're wrong, it's perfect and there's no chance it isn't".


Sadly, for some this is status quo...take the money and run.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

damm good thread by the way! so jealous of your setup! :thumbup:


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks buddy. By the way, I will be hitting the dyno on Saturday, stay tuned!


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

wazzap1101 said:


> Thanks buddy. By the way, I will be hitting the dyno on Saturday, stay tuned!


 where about? what type of dyno?


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

It's a place called Speedworld in Baldwin. They've got a dynojet


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

Great set up and review man! 

Just wanted to know if you upgraded your breaks yet? 

I'm only at Stage 2, but my Stoptech BBK is night and day compared to stock. 

Now, if only I had the money for what you have......:laugh:


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

wazzap1101 said:


> It's a place called Speedworld in Baldwin. They've got a dynojet


 ok cool, i know where that shop is. Maybe i will call for some dyno time soon to confirm im north of 400. Too bad the 1/30 dyno day fell through the cracks... 

Let us know how it goes, Im guessing 340whp/310tq :thumbup: on 93octane.


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

LPhiE said:


> Great set up and review man!
> 
> Just wanted to know if you upgraded your breaks yet?
> 
> ...


 Na, haven't touched the brakes since April 2007. I know exactly what your gunna say next lol, but believe it or not, the stock brakes are doing great. plus Im still on the origional pads. But eventually, Im gunna beef up those brakes. How do you like the stoptechs? They look pretty awesome 



sabba said:


> ok cool, i know where that shop is. Maybe i will call for some dyno time soon to confirm im north of 400. Too bad the 1/30 dyno day fell through the cracks...
> 
> Let us know how it goes, Im guessing 340whp/310tq :thumbup: on 93octane.


 Awesome. Im actually booked for today at 4:30. $50 for 3 pulls is pretty good. I've got vagcom, so I dont have to get the O2 reading option. Im gunna pop in like 2 gal of race gas nd run the 93 oct tune. Hopefully I can get some nice numbers!


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Best: 336 WHP and 306 WTQ*


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

wazzap1101 said:


> *Best: 336 WHP and 306 WTQ*





sabba said:


> Let us know how it goes, Im guessing 340whp/310tq :thumbup: on 93octane.


 Nick was right on opcorn: Bob.G


----------



## jkallhoff (May 9, 2010)

this looks like a fun little car


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

nice! So they were able to get clean runs without engaging a downshift it seems. I am going to have to swing by their shop sooner then later. Ill do runs pre/post LPFP retune if its 50 bucks. 

When i had my kit installed JR from RSW had my car dyno'd and a put down very similar number... believe cleanest run was around 328hp/295tq. 

enjoy the car


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

jkallhoff said:


> this looks like a fun little car


 Its a very fun little car :thumbup: 



sabba said:


> nice! So they were able to get clean runs without engaging a downshift it seems. I am going to have to swing by their shop sooner then later. Ill do runs pre/post LPFP retune if its 50 bucks.
> 
> When i had my kit installed JR from RSW had my car dyno'd and a put down very similar number... believe cleanest run was around 328hp/295tq.
> 
> enjoy the car


 Yup, I avoided the downshifts; as long as you don't hit the kick down switch in the pedal, it'll stay in gear.


----------



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)

what did it run on the 1/4?


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

VWFSIB6 said:


> what did it run on the 1/4?


 It's all on page 3. I ran 13.2, but I trapped like 110. If I had halfway decent tires is be mid 12s


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

sabba said:


> to Ill do runs pre/post LPFP retune if its 50 bucks.


Pm sent Bob. G


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

So Show and Go is coming up this Sunday at Raceway Park, I figure it would be the great to try the track again. I gunning for mid 12s this time around, and I've got some help 











































Also, Im starting to piece together my water meth injection again. At one point I had wm injection, and my TB crapped out, so Ive been slightly hesitant. From what I've read, the meth (and/or water) is somehow penetration or breaking down one of the seals, and moisture is getting into the electronics? 

Was considering this: http://www.20squared.com/product_p/6832.htm Looks like a cool option to consider.


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*update: Wheels*

So here are a few more update: 255/50/16 :laugh: 





























Im gunna put some times down with that


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Update # 2: AEM WM injection*

So I also decided to hop back on the wm train again. I snagged a kit from a buddy of mine for cheap, and Im about half way though the install should be done by tomorrow 


*USRT Throttle Body Spacer installed with AEM nozzle* 











*Tons of wiring haha* 











*Progressive Controller mounted* 












*Ill have more pics up tomorrow when the install is completed :thumbup:* 

*Warning Indicator light mounted on my Column pod*


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice! I was trying to get someone to make a throttle body spacer like that for the longest time. No one did so I scrapped the W/M system. Maybe I'll eventually get back on it now. LMK how it goes with stage III. Had a taste of some summer heat and am consider spraying and running the 93 octane program again. :thumbup: 

Dave


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

crew219 said:


> Nice! I was trying to get someone to make a throttle body spacer like that for the longest time. No one did so I scrapped the W/M system. Maybe I'll eventually get back on it now. LMK how it goes with stage III. Had a taste of some summer heat and am consider spraying and running the 93 octane program again. :thumbup:
> 
> Dave


 
Thanks Dave! After I finish up the install tomorrow, I'll let ya know how it goes. I plan on running a few logs tomorrow and seeing how much change there is. It'll be interesting to see what happens when the nozzle is placed after the temp sensor. I'll try to get some graphs and pics posted up. For now, I'll be running the 93 with wm, I'll maybe move on to the 100 octane tune soon. 

Btw the USRT spacer is pretty good. I paid $75 for it from 20squared, and I didn't need to trim any piping or anything. The only thing is my dipstick doesn't fit in the factory position, but that has to do with the aem nozzle/check valve positioning. No biggie though :thumbup:


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

The install on the spacer wasnt too horrible, although it sucked to do the install. However, with the exception of the dip stick not fitting in the stock location, everything bolted up like it should. No trimming or relocation of any sort. 


Hopefully I can give a little more info later on tonight, but expect a little more info as I put more miles on the setup.


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Update*






put this together last weekend, Tell me wat u think!


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

good idea. so did you ever run with those stickier tires that were previously posted?


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

Need current 1/4 mile times, and a new dyno run. I noticed you talked about mounting the nozzle after the air temp (map) sensor. i have mine mounted that way now via the BSH throttle body pipe, and am about to relocate it to before the sensor since the pipe has 2 bungs on it. I will be running an anti-siphon solenoid so it doesn't drain meth into the bottom of the pipe. Shouldn't the car run better if it is reading the colder air from the WM prior to the MAP sensor? Also. I love your write up. I read your entire thread. I have been an APR customer for several years on several cars, and have always wanted to go Stage 3 through them mainly because of reliability and user friendliness... of course the power too. I know you can get more elsewhere, but I'd rather never have to worry about **** breaking. A+ job for APR. You sir, have made my decision that much easier.


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

The MKV platform has an intake temp sensor separate from the manifold thrust sensor (MAP). The IAT sensor is located right above the throttle body in the manifold.


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

Tmsracing37 said:


> The MKV platform has an intake temp sensor separate from the manifold thrust sensor (MAP). The IAT sensor is located right above the throttle body in the manifold.


Right... so what would the benefit be of running the nozzle prior to the MAP sensor in the throttle body pipe?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

T0neyDanza said:


> Right... so what would the benefit be of running the nozzle prior to the MAP sensor in the throttle body pipe?


None. 

The MAP sensor only reads pressure. Spraying it pre-throttle body can only lead to early throttle body death.

Dave


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

mrbikle said:


> good idea. so did you ever run with those stickier tires that were previously posted?


Thanks! Yup I've ran the MT 255s but they didn't help the times because they were pretty bald. Even after a healthy burnout, they didn't feel sticky to the touch, but really hard. I did however pick up some 245s nitto NT555R with a ton of thread left in them. I'll have some pics of them mounted within the hour, nd I'll be hitting up the 1/4 again for show and go on the 16th of October :thumbup: 




T0neyDanza said:


> Need current 1/4 mile times, and a new dyno run. I noticed you talked about mounting the nozzle after the air temp (map) sensor. i have mine mounted that way now via the BSH throttle body pipe, and am about to relocate it to before the sensor since the pipe has 2 bungs on it. I will be running an anti-siphon solenoid so it doesn't drain meth into the bottom of the pipe. Shouldn't the car run better if it is reading the colder air from the WM prior to the MAP sensor? Also. I love your write up. I read your entire thread. I have been an APR customer for several years on several cars, and have always wanted to go Stage 3 through them mainly because of reliability and user friendliness... of course the power too. I know you can get more elsewhere, but I'd rather never have to worry about **** breaking. A+ job for APR. You sir, have made my decision that much easier.


Yup I'll be hitting the track on the 16th, and possibly a dyno once the weather gets a bit cooler. The iat sensor is above the throttle body, def made a mistake in either this forum or golfmkv about the location. So Yup the iat should read lower, I'll def try to get some logs up. It will be pretty easy to compare pulls with wm vs without it with the new cutoff switch. Ive also been running straight methanol recently, nd pulls do feel much better. I've got no dyno results to back that up, but based off seat of the pants, its pulls harder than mixed with water. 

Also, thanks for the compliment, Im happy people enjoy this thread :thumbup: :thumbup: 



crew219 said:


> None.
> 
> The MAP sensor only reads pressure. Spraying it pre-throttle body can only lead to early throttle body death.
> 
> Dave


Correct! :thumbup:


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*245/50/16 Nitto NT555R*


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Super Sports *


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

T0neyDanza said:


> Right... so what would the benefit be of running the nozzle prior to the MAP sensor in the throttle body pipe?


As Crew219 stated None really. There are some theories out there that claim the w/m mixture has more time to evaporate in the intake air charge, thus creating a cooler intake temp, if placed farther away from the manifold. I tried different locations. One being 6" away from the TB and one from 15" inches away and I really didn't see a change in any parameters. So I have stuck with 6" before the TB. Also as mention there has been TB failures that are related to w/m injection, but with about 65,000 miles of w/m injection, I haven't fried a TB because of w/m injection.


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

Tmsracing37 said:


> As Crew219 stated None really. There are some theories out there that claim the w/m mixture has more time to evaporate in the intake air charge, thus creating a cooler intake temp, if placed farther away from the manifold. I tried different locations. One being 6" away from the TB and one from 15" inches away and I really didn't see a change in any parameters. So I have stuck with 6" before the TB. Also as mention there has been TB failures that are related to w/m injection, but with about 65,000 miles of w/m injection, I haven't fried a TB because of w/m injection.


What kinda mix were u running?


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

Usually a 50/50 mix, but if I get lazy I will run store brand -20 WF


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

I am only running sunoco methanol with 50/50 mix with distilled water. I just upgraded to the solenoid on the snow performance MAF controlled kit. It works just fine. I also moved my nozzle from about 5 inches from the TB to the bottom about 3 inches prior to the MAP sensor. I can't really feel a difference,but I guess it cant' hurt. At least now with the solenoid I am not siphoning WM into my throttle body pipe. I'm not too worried about my throttle body crapping out on me. If it does, they really arent too much to replace and I'll worry about it then. For now I'm enjoying my cooling IAT. :thumbup: Sorry for the thread hack BTW. Good luck at the track. Let us know how it goes. :thumbup:


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Lower*


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Drag Radials + Low*


----------



## kern417 (Jul 31, 2011)

awesome build man, i know you're really enjoying the car now. too bad VW couldn't give it to us like this stock haha


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

kern417 said:


> awesome build man, i know you're really enjoying the car now. too bad VW couldn't give it to us like this stock haha


 Thanks buddy! I def am :thumbup:


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

:facepalm: had a stupid 60ft time again. 2.2
Traction is my prob still. Hopefully I can get another couple runs in before the end of the season. My trap speed is good enough for 12s easy, but it's all about the 60 ft time


----------



## erball (Apr 27, 2011)

time for a LSD


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

erball said:


> time for a LSD


Ya lol I know, I def have to look into it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll still impressed you installed the stage 3 in your driveway.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

nitto drag radials: 11 psi cold, 5 to 7 second cook in burnout pit.

more notes: gut rear hatch (spare, foam,seats), dsg adaption the day before.

if you dont have them, get mounts and a DSG launch control that goes to 4-5k


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

Was this the first heat cycle on those tires? If so they will be sticker when you go back to the track. 

Tire pressures, I would start @ 17 psi cold and slowly work your psi down, till you find a sweet spot. I say no less than 14 psi though. You run risk of splitting side walls over time. 

These cars are a pain to get off the line. 
If your not running a Pro Tree light. Then don't raise Rev's unitl the 1st amber lights comes on. From there you gonna have find your release point for best reaction time.(On LED lights I usually watch the second amber light. When It goes out I release the brake.) As car starts to roll out, you're going to have to feather the throttle to control wheel spin (between full and 3/4). Also with DR's I found it best to Short shift into second. (try 5000-5500 rpm). Have the pedal smashed for 2nd gear. With some seat time you should be able cut 1.9 60 ft's


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

mrbikle said:


> nitto drag radials: 11 psi cold, 5 to 7 second cook in burnout pit.
> 
> more notes: gut rear hatch (spare, foam,seats), dsg adaption the day before.
> 
> if you dont have them, get mounts and a DSG launch control that goes to 4-5k


Thanks buddy. I'll look into those dsg mounts. I believe I was running 15 psi, nd my burnouts were pretty healthy. Next time around I'll dump the extras in the back to get rid of some weight. :thumbup:



Tmsracing37 said:


> Was this the first heat cycle on those tires? If so they will be sticker when you go back to the track.
> 
> Tire pressures, I would start @ 17 psi cold and slowly work your psi down, till you find a sweet spot. I say no less than 14 psi though. You run risk of splitting side walls over time.
> 
> ...


These were the first time I took these to the track, but I believe these were heat cycled. I also drove them to the track . Next time I'll drop to 14 psi, how long of a burnout do u suggest?

Also short shifting out of 1st is a great idea, I don't know why I didn't think of it. I usually use stop, nd it does stick.in first more. I tries the feather the throttle in sport, but that was a fail; my trap was 3 mph slower, nd time was 1/2 second slower.

I was also thinkin full slicks. On that note, how easy is it to break the front axle??


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

PFFFFFF....breakin half-shafts. These are pretty strong axles. 400 whp, over 30 launchs at 5k on 26" hooisers and it stills daily drives like a champ....For the Nitto's on the first burn out, do it john force style. Get a lot heat into them. A good 7-10 second burnout. After that a good 5-7 sec is good enough.


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

Tmsracing37 said:


> PFFFFFF....breakin half-shafts. These are pretty strong axles. 400 whp, over 30 launchs at 5k on 26" hooisers and it stills daily drives like a champ....For the Nitto's on the first burn out, do it john force style. Get a lot heat into them. A good 7-10 second burnout. After that a good 5-7 sec is good enough.


Haha niceeee, that's one less thing to worry about. I definitely have to try to get back to etown before the season is over. Definitely I gotta heat those tires up more, nd use tip to get outa first. Maybe that's the little bit tht will bring those 12s. I still wanna look into slicks tho haha


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

And maybe some sort of traction bar or something


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

*shammless plug*

hate to do this, but I do have some used Hooiser QTP's 26x9.5x16 I could sell. They have about 70 % life left or good for one more season. If your interested let me know.


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

Tmsracing37 said:


> hate to do this, but I do have some used Hooiser QTP's 26x9.5x16 I could sell. They have about 70 % life left or good for one more season. If your interested let me know.


Does it rub?


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

if it wasn't, then it isn't dubbin.....


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

If you have coilovers then no. the fender to ground height was roughly 24.5-24.75. With a Vw OEM road america. I have had no issues with inner clearances 
specs on the wheel:
http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/wheels/16-vw-wheel-gallery-5x112.htm


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

Tmsracing37 said:


> if it wasn't, then it isn't dubbin.....


Hahaha touche! Pm sent


----------

